# Malmesbury vape shops?



## DoubleD (12/2/15)

Anyone know of a vape shop in Malmesbury? (or even a shop that sells e-sense or better ejuice.)



*@mods - dont know if this is the right place to post this but feel free to move it


----------



## VapeSnow (12/2/15)

Ill deliver to Malmesbury. You will not find anything there except Liqua


----------



## DoubleD (12/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Ill deliver to Malmesbury. You will not find anything there except Liqua




Thanks buddy but I dont live there. Im just driving there tomorrow to get a work vehicle serviced by Mercedes, so i have time to kill while Im there. I suppose I can go have lunch like a normal person

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (12/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Thanks buddy but I dont live there. Im just driving there tomorrow to get a work vehicle serviced by Mercedes, so i have time to kill while Im there. I suppose I can go have lunch like a normal person


No problem buddy! Enjoy the lunch.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JJ8nine (5/9/16)

Anybody out in malmesbury that can assist me in building a coil for my rx200s?


----------

